# why are pike cichlids hard to find around here?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

..........................................................


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

because it's REALLY hard to sell

It took me months to sell this, and at the end to a friend for $80


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> because it's REALLY hard to sell
> 
> It took me months to sell this, and at the end to a friend for $80


really? i wonder why.

ive always wanted them, the only one ive found is bright red one at big als vaughan, for about 60 bucks, and the big als in newmarket had a few with ich a few months ago.

im gona givem a call back, or else i might order from below water.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Most people don't care for them so they aren't often brought in.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think pike cichlids are really cool...they're under rated thats for sure.
If you have a big enough tank...keeping a pair will be rewarding.
Keep looking...they're around here...somewhere.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We had some come in once years ago when I worked at Superpet and i loved them! I think now a days they are getting more popular but still very unknown. :/

Really lovely looking fish too..


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love the way they move around...very stealthy.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

unless someone wants to share the shipping from belowwater, looks like i wont be getting them anytime soon. i know big als newmarket had a big bunch of them in a few months ago.


----------



## grandpafish (Feb 6, 2011)

Pjs Scarb. has Pike cichlids on sale for less than $10.00 each


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

grandpafish said:


> Pjs Scarb. has Pike cichlids on sale for less than $10.00 each


any idea on the size?,


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Als north york has them in from time to time. last time i saw one was a few months back. they had one around 4-5". maybe give them a call and see if they have any. they are very cool fish. i've always wanted one, but never really had the tank space for them


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pike cichlids are very cool. I got one at 3" and in 8 months it grew to 12". My was very aggressive towards my Pbass and Bichir and all other fishy at feeding time. Last year I traded in with Scarb BA and got a $15 honeycomb pleco.

BTW, what species of the crenicichla are you looking for there are over 115 different species of pike cichlid.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

saw one of these guys at bigals scar was that yours dl88dl? 









They had some other bass lookish type fish there but I have no idea what they are..


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> saw one of these guys at bigals scar was that yours dl88dl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be...how big was that fish?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw some at BA scarb. a couple weeks back...really nice 8"+ with lots of speckles...I think it was $40 or $50...I was really tempted...but figured the risk if i put him in my SA tank.
Dave is right...there's many different types...some grow larger than others...and of course
rarity usually dictates the price.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh I think a touch over a foot dave


----------

